# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Asansam(ASF VER 1.0.3) Released Add Remove Security Question

## mohamed73

*ASF VER 1.0.3 Released Hot Update*    *Fix All Bugs*
========== *Fix Usb Connection bugs*  *Add Remove & Reset Security Question
(**Need root and enabel usb debugging)* *==========================* *Xperia X8 E15i
Xperia active ST17-ST17i
Xperia mini pro SK17
Xperia X10 mini pro U20
Xperia X10
Xperia X10 mini E10
Xperia Arc LT15
Xperia Play R800
Xperia Ray ST18
Xperia Neo MT15
Xperia Pro MK16
Xperia W8 E16
Xperia Arc S LT18
Xperia Neo Pro MK15
Xperia Mini ST15* *
Root Xperia Neo 4.0.4 ICS 
================= Select model
Goto Service #2
Open root الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Press Root/Unroot(Need Unlockbootloader)
Root successfully*  Quote: -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 With Turned Off Phone Please Connect Phone in Fastboot Mode 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Device Connected...
 Sending Image ...
OK
 Writing ... OK
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Operation Completed
 Operation Time: 00:00:07
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   * Download
=========
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
========*==== *Download zip file and extract in c:/asf3*  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## امير محمد

*متابعة جميلة اخي*

----------


## ameerl

*متابعة رائعة شكرا للمجهود
 الرائع لمتابعة التطورات*

----------

